# French Royal Codex



## sam (Feb 23, 2013)

Spent all day prepairing this frame


----------



## sam (Feb 26, 2013)

now in primer


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking great!!!!!!  Love the lugged frame.


----------



## sam (Mar 2, 2013)

Luxor model 65 light is polished and new lens installed


----------

